# Feste



## Carola (11 Aprile 2017)

Mio ex mi ha chiesto di passare Pasquetta insieme X i ragazzi e di raggiungerli in montagna 

Se sei sola potrebbe essere carino X i ragazzi ...

Ma io ho paura che i ragazzi si confondano le idee che sia un gran casino e che sia sncura troppo presto ...

Credo sia stato gentile ma ho declinato o forse gli faccio pena che ne so ( X il semplice fatto che dico dico ma lui sa che tipo di mamma sono )
Ovviam le feste sono un po' un patimento ci sta concedetemelo 
Sono sincera mi sto abituando forse perché sto bene con il mio compagno  mi rilasso svago e sono sincera mi riposo !
Torno molto più paziente è disponibile insomma 

E ho inviti pic nic grigliate uscite in bici camminate solito Ambaradan tempo permettendo ...

Comunque ho detto no grazie .


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2017)

Per me meglio di no. Hai fatto bene.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me meglio di no. Hai fatto bene.


.
Io avrei detto di si senza dubbi. forse per le esperienze di separazione che ho dove la maggior parte delle volte le feste le passano ancora insieme ed è una cosa che mi piace molto


----------



## Carola (12 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io avrei detto di si senza dubbi. forse per le esperienze di separazione che ho dove la maggior parte delle volte le feste le passano ancora insieme ed è una cosa che mi piace molto


Io temo sia un modo X ricucire 
on più o ragazzi sciano con lo sci club saremmo soli X buona parte della giornata 

Un po presto X me ancora

Sono stata molto male X certi suoi atteggiam devo procedere con calma


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io temo sia un modo X ricucire
> on più o ragazzi sciano con lo sci club saremmo soli X buona parte della giornata
> 
> Un po presto X me ancora
> ...


.
Fai bene a fare quello che ti senti


----------



## Carola (12 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Fai bene a fare quello che ti senti


Si
Poi magari sbaglio eh
...
Vedremo


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si
> Poi magari sbaglio eh
> ...
> Vedremo


.
io per esempio chiederei ai ragazzi
Se a loro fa piacere passarlo insieme non glielo negherei


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io avrei detto di si senza dubbi. forse per le esperienze di separazione che ho dove la maggior parte delle volte le feste le passano ancora insieme ed è una cosa che mi piace molto



Non e' la prima volta che ti sento dire questa cosa. A me ha sempre un po' incuriosito la storia di tutte queste coppie che sembra vadano d'amore e d'accordo oltre ogni aspettativa, eventualmente legata ai figli. Perché occhei l'interesse dei figli, ma è anche vero che non è interesse dei figli vedere i genitori che se anche non si lanciano coltelli, nulla hanno di armonico tra loro per condividere giornate che dovrebbero essere di festa.

Vorrei capire: hai esperienza di coppie che, paradossalmente, vanno più d'accordo dopo la separazione?

O sono coppie che si vogliono ancora bene, al di là dei figli? In questo caso, perché si sono separati?


----------



## Carola (12 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> io per esempio chiederei ai ragazzi
> Se a loro fa piacere passarlo insieme non glielo negherei


Non voglio far pesare loro responsabilità 
Mi hanno detto e mi trovano  d accordo che non vanno caricati di scelte....capiscono tutto


----------



## Carola (12 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non e' la prima volta che ti sento dire questa cosa. A me ha sempre un po' incuriosito la storia di tutte queste coppie che sembra vadano d'amore e d'accordo oltre ogni aspettativa, eventualmente legata ai figli. Perché occhei l'interesse dei figli, ma è anche vero che non è interesse dei figli vedere i genitori che se anche non si lanciano coltelli, nulla hanno di armonico tra loro per condividere giornate che dovrebbero essere di festa.
> 
> Vorrei capire: hai esperienza di coppie che, paradossalmente, vanno più d'accordo dopo la separazione?
> 
> O sono coppie che si vogliono ancora bene, al di là dei figli? In questo caso, perché si sono separati?


Noi andiamo più d accordo  adesso
Non ho più aspettative su di lui

Poi tra voler bene e amare
Ce ne passa e a me voler bene non basta ...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non e' la prima volta che ti sento dire questa cosa. A me ha sempre un po' incuriosito la storia di tutte queste coppie che sembra vadano d'amore e d'accordo oltre ogni aspettativa, eventualmente legata ai figli. Perché occhei l'interesse dei figli, ma è anche vero che non è interesse dei figli vedere i genitori che se anche non si lanciano coltelli, nulla hanno di armonico tra loro per condividere giornate che dovrebbero essere di festa.
> 
> Vorrei capire: hai esperienza di coppie che, paradossalmente, vanno più d'accordo dopo la separazione?
> 
> O sono coppie che si vogliono ancora bene, al di là dei figli? In questo caso, perché si sono separati?



.
I miei due più cari amici sono separati. Le feste le passano da sempre con le ex mogli e i figli. 
Si vogliono indubbiamente bene non si amavano più o semplicemente la convivenza era diventata insostenibile, non lo so.
Il clima è assolutamente sereno


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non voglio far pesare loro responsabilità
> Mi hanno detto e mi trovano  d accordo che non vanno caricati di scelte....capiscono tutto


.
In che senso responsabilità? 
Chiedere cosa preferiscono semplicemente. Da mamma credo riesci anche senza chiedere a capire cosa preferirebbero


----------



## Carola (12 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> In che senso responsabilità?
> Chiedere cosa preferiscono semplicemente. Da mamma credo riesci anche senza chiedere a capire cosa preferirebbero


Be credo che se mi vedessero su farebbe loro piacere ...
Io credo sia ancora tutto troppo fresco e si confonderebbero Vederci insieme in casa dovremmo organizzarci X dormire insieme un po pesante francam 

Fossero qui in città diverso...o magari a cose definite ( X adesso ancora nulla spero di parlarne serenam domani )


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> In che senso responsabilità?
> Chiedere cosa preferiscono semplicemente. Da mamma credo riesci anche senza chiedere a capire cosa preferirebbero


.
Domandato hai miei e indovina cosa hanno risposto?
Veniamo tutti da voi e ci hanno dato disposizioni per cosa vogliono mangiare:sonar:, già preso l'abbacchio perchè a noi romani ci piace farlo arrosto con le patate alla faccia del Berlusca e della Boldrini , anzi facciamo anche un cosciotto alla cacciatora e tante altre cosine come la corallina e le uova e per finire il dolce che si usa dalle parti della mia signora : la pastiera napoletana .
Aoh non ce famo manca niente:up:


----------



## Carola (12 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Domandato hai miei e indovina cosa hanno risposto?
> Veniamo tutti da voi e ci hanno dato disposizioni per cosa vogliono mangiare:sonar:, già preso l'abbacchio perchè a noi romani ci piace farlo arrosto con le patate alla faccia del Berlusca e della Boldrini , anzi facciamo anche un cosciotto alla cacciatora e tante altre cosine come la corallina e le uova e per finire il dolce che si usa dalle parti della mia signora : la pastiera napoletana .
> Aoh non ce famo manca niente:up:


E va be vengo pure io con sto ben di dio tranne l abbcchio


----------



## ologramma (13 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> E va be vengo pure io con sto ben di dio tranne l abbcchio


.
magari , come dimo a roma iù semo più belli paremo


----------

